# single again



## Hooglabah (Apr 18, 2010)

well its been 2 yrs and im single again but funnily enough i feel strangely okay i thought she was the one and all but i guess i knew it was for the best in the long run (if you love someone let them go if they come back it was meant to be) ...... need to find somebody as obsessed with snakes and guns as i am... snakes are probably possible guns yet to find many women into guns. 

any way theres my vent its the only one i'll get and im not after sympathy just had to vent and there is no way im going to vent on face book... people know me there 

hooglabah (sam)


----------



## scout (Apr 18, 2010)

.i used to be a b grade pistol shooter, what snakes do you have..lol


----------



## Jasspa (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that mate, I'm in the same boat, just come out of a 3yr one. I'm happy though, he was a manipulative sod - I've let him go hoping he doesn't come back, lol.

Vent all you want, we'll listen lol


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 18, 2010)

lol i can get a 3inch group at 50 meters with iron sights on any caliber.
bhp and a nasty little coastal (loved her to death anyway).


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 18, 2010)

we ended on a mutual agreement and will attempt to maintain a close friendship.


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 18, 2010)

hardest part is we are living together at my parents so shes trying to find somwhere to live i'll help all i can but there is only so much i can do


----------



## wranga (Apr 18, 2010)

life sucks dosent it. ive made sure ive stayed friends with my ex and her kids. i have all our snakes and beardies, which she misses. just got to talk her into comming around to clean them. she use to do all the cleaning, i really miss her cleaning them. but chin up you never know what the future holds for you


----------



## SouthSydney (Apr 18, 2010)

That sucks... You can always start a Blogger account thing? Vent to seriously random people that wont know you from a bar of soap lol... Or you can keep it private so that only people you choose can read it and find it etc...


----------



## schizmz (Apr 18, 2010)

single is awesome.. love is suicide.


----------



## euphorion (Apr 18, 2010)

bummer mate, hope things turn out okay!


----------



## Allies_snakes (Apr 18, 2010)

schizmz said:


> single is awesome.. love is suicide.


 
hear hear!! ....partnered life is not for everyone. I've come to realise that now. I have too much love to give just one person...so 3 girls are giving and getting loving from me at the moment.


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 18, 2010)

Bum wrap mate, sorry to hear about that. the bad ones can sting you for a while, and the good ones for even longer. 
Chin up though mate, im sure there are plenty of nice gals into guns and snakes, and if you find any, you just send them on my way


----------



## andyh (Apr 18, 2010)

And so the club gets bigger!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 19, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> well its been 2 yrs and im single again but funnily enough i feel strangely okay i thought she was the one and all but i guess i knew it was for the best in the long run (if you love someone let them go if they come back it was meant to be) ...... need to find somebody as obsessed with snakes and guns as i am... snakes are probably possible guns yet to find many women into guns.
> 
> any way theres my vent its the only one i'll get and im not after sympathy just had to vent and there is no way im going to vent on face book... people know me there
> 
> hooglabah (sam)



Sounds like we are match made in heaven Hoogs. So are you gonna move up here or am i gonna move down there? Oh and i bags being the big spoon.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 19, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> we ended on a mutual agreement and will attempt to maintain a close friendship.



That never ends well bro. The best thing is going cold turkey for a few months, no contact and get on with ur own separate lives (after she's moved out ofcourse). Otherwise you end up in those weird grey area situations, so weird that words can hardly describe. If you can be friends after that then awesome but otherwise life goes on. 

Be strong brother and if you are going to stay in contact with her think about giving your gunsafe keys to someone else to look after. Girls are fickle creatures and when she starts dating again and her friends get in her ear about the ex with guns WHAM! You end up with an AVO for no good reason. 

Yes i'm cynical but you all know i'm right. Cold turkey Hoogs! It's hard for a month but then it gets heaps heaps easier, not like pretending to be amiable and getting stuck in a dead end on again off again break up which have a tendancy to last for ages.

COLD TURKEY!


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 19, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!

id love to be single again!!

(and i agree, friends does more harm than good,...)

shes not likely to fight to split teh critters is she?


----------



## ravan (Apr 19, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> we ended on a mutual agreement and will attempt to maintain a close friendship.




it can work. 
my boyfriend lives with his ex, and they have lived together 3 times since they broke up (kinda weird, but meh)
and yea, they still get on well (mostly, sometimes they want to beat each other, but then, thats what you get for living in a sharehouse)


----------



## stuartandconnie (Apr 19, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> well its been 2 yrs and im single again but funnily enough i feel strangely okay i thought she was the one and all but i guess i knew it was for the best in the long run (if you love someone let them go if they come back it was meant to be) ...... need to find somebody as obsessed with snakes and guns as i am... snakes are probably possible guns yet to find many women into guns.
> 
> any way theres my vent its the only one i'll get and im not after sympathy just had to vent and there is no way im going to vent on face book... people know me there
> 
> hooglabah (sam)


 
yeah it takes a while to get to know people

looks like me n connie havent got long to go b4 we split


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 19, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Sounds like we are match made in heaven Hoogs. So are you gonna move up here or am i gonna move down there? Oh and i bags being the big spoon.



ill come up there i hear the shooting and fishing is better up your way.... we dont get barra down here.... hows about we wrestle for spoonage winner gets big spoon.

yeah shes desperatly trying to find somewhere else to live and we probably wont talk for a month or so.


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 19, 2010)

@ chris nah they are all my snakes shes actually being really good we have worked out what each of us paid for (excluding presents ect) and well seeing as how she was unemployed for the majority of the relation ship 90% of the stuff is mine.


----------



## jacorin (Apr 19, 2010)

soz to hear mate,things work out in strange ways....though you know the old saying....

if you love something,set it free.....if it dont come back,track it down and kill it


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 19, 2010)

LOL im stealing that one


----------



## kupper (Apr 19, 2010)

Any relationship causes issues

just tell any woman at day one :

- I will hurt you 
- I will let you down 

But I'll love while I do


----------



## mungus (Apr 19, 2010)

been married now for 15 years - together 18 years..............
Get Bloody less for murder these days !!!


----------



## ashisnothereman (Apr 19, 2010)

i just came out of a 2yr relationship with my gf. im only 19 tho so it was like my highschool romance and i love being single  i missed a lot in my late teens so i have 7 months to enjoy the rest of it!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2010)

There's a calendar floating around with those types of women on it!  What's it called again?? Boobs and Bullets or something :lol:


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 19, 2010)

i actually own a similar calender


----------



## percey39 (Apr 19, 2010)

All things work out fine in the end. Im sure being from vic you will find the gun loving girl into snakes. We get all types here, when you find them let me know. I agree friendships never work, it always ends bad and leaves a sour taste in your mouth


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 19, 2010)

i dissagre im still friends with my ex before the latest. going on 2 n half years of stable friend ship.

i do agree that time spent apart in these early days is very important.


----------



## percey39 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow thats awesome mate. I have never had it work out, always goes into a grey area as others have said. I would suggest if you have time and spare money on your hands to go for a holiday and just run a muck. This always works for me.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 19, 2010)

Babes and Boars,lol post a wanted add in there Sam. Surely you could swing one over to reptiles. Good luck mate chin up.


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 19, 2010)

I came out of an almost 5 year relationship a few months back...was bloody hard to get over! She left me for anothey guy and they ended up lasting a few weeks. Afterwards she wanted to be friends and always contacted me because she missed me etc etc. I tried the friends thing but it was way too hard...I have now cut off all ties and refuse to speak to her, best decision I ever made! It's great to be single now and only have to deal with my own dramas.


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 19, 2010)

it means i can get more snakes.... theres always a positive.


----------



## jacorin (Apr 19, 2010)

that IS a big positive lmao.....then you also have to look after all on your own as well then haha...2 sides to the coin eh


----------



## nicman72 (Apr 19, 2010)

Mate, sounds like you're already dealing with it pretty well. Mind you, there are probably a few tough, lonely times ahead of you for a little while. Remember, alcohol is your friend during these times!
I wouldn't be stressing whatsoever about finding a life partner at your age (absolutely no disrespect intended). It took me till 35 before I found a keeper! I absolutely LOVED being single - went through some HIDEOUS droughts 'though, but now have a great bunch of life-long mates, and a whole bunch of travel-memories. 
My advice is be very picky when giving your heart to anyone. With your interests 'though, you will eventually and undoubtedly attract an AWESOME chick! Just don't rush it.It'll happen when it's meant to. 
Chin up big fella!
Nic
ps. If you and Gordo DO wrestle for big spoon, can we run a book on the winner, and post a video of the 'bout' on youtube?


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 19, 2010)

Its taken me a while but I've come to the realisation that I don't need to find anyone, snake obsessed or otherwise. Lifes so much easier when all I have to worry about are my pets, my car and myself!


----------



## boxhead (Apr 19, 2010)

morgs202 said:


> Its taken me a while but I've come to the realisation that I don't need to find anyone, snake obsessed or otherwise. Lifes so much easier when all I have to worry about are my pets, my car and myself!



Amen to that .


----------



## krissy78 (Apr 20, 2010)

Only broke up with my partner of 2 and a half years 4 hours ago, feels like i've been hit in the gut with a sledge hammer, we have a 1 yr old daughter together which is gonna be the hardest part of not being with him, she is such a daddy's girl, but he was a pig to me and I finally felt the need to draw the line... Am looking foward to thinking of just me, my kids and my snakes for a long time to come.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2010)

krissy78 said:


> but he was a pig to me and I finally felt the need to draw the line...




Very brave and extremely wise move! Well done!


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 20, 2010)

So good to hear everyone embracing the single life... it really is the best way to go IMHO!!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 21, 2010)

i had one of those breakups that wasnt my idea,and that was almost 18 months ago,ive never really got used to it,she very soon went with someone else and she down graded big time lol
It would be nice to develop feeling for someone else but so far i havent come close even though ive met heaps of people

sorry to hear dude about yours,it really messes with your head if you have a good heart,its the selfish ones that seem to to get there own way and the good guys miss out


----------



## Jewly (Apr 21, 2010)

A bit over 2 years ago I decided to stop dating cause I was sick of the dramas and I've never regretted it. I love being single and not having to answer to anyone. I've always been extremely independant and I like my own company and can always find something to do, so I never get lonely.


----------



## FAY (Apr 21, 2010)

morgs202 said:


> Its taken me a while but I've come to the realisation that I don't need to find anyone, snake obsessed or otherwise. Lifes so much easier when all I have to worry about are my pets, my car and myself!




When and if you find the right person.....they add to your life not complicate it.

My partner never tells me what I should or shouldn't do....unless I ask. We are both our own people and do not try and run each others life.

Relationships whether intimate or not should NEVER be hard work...otherwise they need to go.

I am sure anyone who has the 'right' person would agree with me...


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 21, 2010)

FAY said:


> When and if you find the right person.....they add to your life not complicate it.
> 
> My partner never tells me what I should or shouldn't do....unless I ask. We are both our own people and do not try and run each others life.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with you.
A partner should COMPLIMENT your life, not COMPLICATE it.
Your relationship should be ENJOYED, not ENDURED.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Fay. I though this thread was getting a little dreary 

Example of the "right one": I'm leaving for Vietnam this week. I'll be away 15-18mths. Even though he could have come with me, my man is staying at home in Oz, and spending the money to come visit every 2-3mths, because if he had have come over with me to live there, I would have had to rehome my two beautiful dogs, my beardie, and my bredli. So he's staying home to look after them - and even let me get 2 MD hatchies last week... Now that's a keeper!


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 21, 2010)

FAY said:


> When and if you find the right person.....they add to your life not complicate it.
> 
> My partner never tells me what I should or shouldn't do....unless I ask. We are both our own people and do not try and run each others life.
> 
> ...


 
Certainly for some people a relationship works, usually because they have found someone who is not totally self obsessed, and because they enjoy having someone elses company on a regular basis. To these people, good on you, I think it's awsome when people can develope a good healthy relationship based on mutual respect and a deep sense of caring for each other. For others though, such as myself, the single life is just far more suited. Im too spontanious for starters and I enjoy doing what I want, when I want. Also, the last two people I have been with tried to keep me away from my friends and I will not tolerate that!! For some of us, the only right person is ourselves!


----------



## Leon1980 (Apr 21, 2010)

where are the hot herp keeping females? in the uk there was like a plague of pierced tattooed hotties who kept all sorts of rattlers by their beds! here, I can't find anyone. sob.


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 21, 2010)

Leon1980 said:


> in the uk there was like a plague of pierced tattooed hotties who kept all sorts of rattlers by their beds! here, I can't find anyone. sob.


 
We have plenty of them female keeper types here too, there just not hot haha.
Darkly dressed, black make up, piercings & tatts sounds familiar....Think they call themselves Goths or Emos these days lol :lol::lol:


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 21, 2010)

Snap!!! hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 21, 2010)

i happen to be one of the pierced tattooed types more tats really but either ither any single female herpers living in vic wanting to check out my snake/s


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 21, 2010)

It certainly seems that the tattoos, piercings and herps go together.....


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 21, 2010)

Females that are into herps normally turn out to be crazy in the end :lol:


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Females that are into herps normally turn out to be crazy in the end :lol:



 Now thats just rudeness!!! :x


----------



## karasha (Apr 21, 2010)

oh thats a bit harsh mattsnake.

id like to think im relatively normal single chick that luvs snake and is into bikes and other boy stuff.


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 21, 2010)

karasha said:


> oh thats a bit harsh mattsnake.
> 
> id like to think im relatively normal single chick that luvs snake and is into bikes and other boy stuff.



I agree with that too... I like the "relatively" normal part especially!!


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is anyone on this site normal?


----------



## Allies_snakes (Apr 21, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Females that are into herps normally turn out to be crazy in the end :lol:


 
so do lots of men...


----------



## karasha (Apr 21, 2010)

wots so abnormal about this site?


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 21, 2010)

morgs202 said:


> Is anyone on this site normal?



Anyone who thinks that they are completely normal and sane is either lying or delusional... or both!!


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 21, 2010)

Allies_snakes said:


> so do lots of men...


 
I didn't say men weren't....


----------



## Allies_snakes (Apr 21, 2010)

morgs202 said:


> Is anyone on this site normal?


 
.....and pray tell, what is normal??



Mattsnake said:


> I didn't say men weren't....


 
...yes, i know, i said it...


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 21, 2010)

Allies_snakes said:


> .....and pray tell, what is normal??


 
Um... Can't help you there I'm afraid...


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 21, 2010)

Not hard to get a bite out of them either by the looks of things :lol:

Nobody is normal....and whatever normal is it's probably pretty bloody boring!


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Not hard to get a bite out of them either by the looks of things :lol:
> 
> Nobody is normal....and whatever normal is it's probably pretty bloody boring!


 
OR its unbelievably awsome but no one has discovered it yet!! Probably not though...


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 21, 2010)

Im not crazy your crazy


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 21, 2010)

RAAAAARRRRRGGG!!!!! OOGABOOGABOOGA!!!!!! Me? Never!!!


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 21, 2010)

:shock: I'm normal.... 

I agree it is hard being a bloke owning snakes not to scare off the ladies. this has been an issue for me on countless occassions. i dont know if the fact that i live in the south eastern suburbs makes a difference to that though.


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 21, 2010)

See this just proves that I really musnt be one of those typical girls because to me I cant see how/why your choice of pet/hobby/interest/whatever is a factor or an issue?!? Now if you were a fall down, violent and abusive drunk then maybe..... but yeah. Just add it to the pile of things in this world I just dont get... :?


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 21, 2010)

well I doubt its that because I, for one, dont drink/smoke/get arrested regularly for assualt. it would seem that the fourth criteria generally would be dont own snakes. went out with this girl for about a month, she met my snake (at that time only one) and she said she couldnt sleep in the same house as him, and it ended that night.


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah see, thats just plain weird in my book....


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 21, 2010)

that I don't smoke/drink/regularly beat women? Or that I woke up alone because I have a puppy-dog tame python in a locked enclosure in another room?


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 21, 2010)

The latter


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, this just made me realise another advantage. I like to stretch out across the bed, and I like to read in bed with a python under my shirt! Also, and slightly unrelated, I like to fly my R/C chopper around the house without someone telling me it's silly and annoying!!!


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 21, 2010)

haha just checking because, correct me if im wrong people, it does sometimes feel being a larger built snake owning man, that you are lumped into the big, bald, drunk, violent category. Kind of laughable when you meet a vast majority of us and find out we are just as friendly as joe bloe down the street with two labs and a stamp collector.
ok done feeling sorry for myself, obviously still a bit of a sore issue


----------



## miley_take (Apr 21, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> :shock: I'm normal....
> 
> I agree it is hard being a bloke owning snakes not to scare off the ladies. this has been an issue for me on countless occassions. i dont know if the fact that i live in the south eastern suburbs makes a difference to that though.




Yeah I'm 17 but I'm female and I find it hard for my friends and acquaintances to accept my obsession... I mean hobby :lol: but I find it's a good judge of character - condition on friendship is they must handle my male bredli :lol: sorts out the boring and judgmental ones from the awesome ones!


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am gradually weeding out the friends who accept it and the ones who are just super judgemental. I wont go so far as to make them handle my MD but they must accept that she is my pet, just like they have pets and if they dont like it then they can piss off!!


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 21, 2010)

miley_take said:


> Yeah I'm 17 but I'm female and I find it hard for my friends and acquaintances to accept my obsession... I mean hobby :lol: but I find it's a good judge of character - condition on friendship is they must handle my male bredli :lol: sorts out the boring and judgmental ones from the judgmental uptight ones!


 
That's actually a pretty good idea.... hmmmm


----------



## miley_take (Apr 21, 2010)

morgs202 said:


> That's actually a pretty good idea.... hmmmm



Even better as the male bredli is known for being slightly bitey... and they've all seen the recent bite pics :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 21, 2010)

miley_take said:


> Even better as the male bredli is known for being slightly bitey... and they've all seen the recent bite pics :lol::lol::lol:



That being the case I would be worried about it biting them... not for their sake, but for the safety of the snake...


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 21, 2010)

miley_take said:


> Yeah I'm 17 but I'm female and I find it hard for my friends and acquaintances to accept my obsession... I mean hobby :lol: but I find it's a good judge of character - condition on friendship is they must handle my male bredli :lol: sorts out the boring and judgmental ones from the awesome ones!



But Emily it is no secret that you actually are a weirdo....


----------



## miley_take (Apr 21, 2010)

Blondie84 said:


> That being the case I would be worried about it biting them... not for their sake, but for the safety of the snake...



* disclaimer* What I'm saying here is in jest. I don't force anyone to do anything. I'm being stupid. Obviously, it's not allowed anymore so I'll just shut up and go sit in the idiot corner over there with Mattsnake after his telling off :lol: :?


----------



## Dukz13 (Apr 21, 2010)

Blondie84 said:


> I am gradually weeding out the friends who accept it and the ones who are just super judgemental. I wont go so far as to make them handle my MD but they must accept that she is my pet, just like they have pets and if they dont like it then they can piss off!!


 

i agree fully if they dont like it... tough luck


----------



## miley_take (Apr 21, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> But Emily it is no secret that you actually are a weirdo....



if you've got it flaunt it  :lol:


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 21, 2010)

My mistake


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 21, 2010)

Blondie84 said:


> I am gradually weeding out the friends who accept it and the ones who are just super judgemental. I wont go so far as to make them handle my MD but they must accept that she is my pet, just like they have pets and if they dont like it then they can piss off!!



Been doing this for a while myself. Amazing how few friends you end up with  Still way too many people with that strong irrational fear of snakes.


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 21, 2010)

miley_take said:


> * disclaimer* What I'm saying here is in jest. I don't force anyone to do anything. I'm being stupid. Obviously, it's not allowed anymore so I'll just shut up and go sit in the idiot corner over there with Mattsnake after his telling off :lol: :?



Jeez Emily didn't you know that humour isn't allowed here anymore?  
It had slipped my mind before I posted my little stab :lol:


----------



## miley_take (Apr 21, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> Been doing this for a while myself. Amazing how few friends you end up with  Still way too many people with that strong irrational fear of snakes.



One of my best friends had a severe phobia of snakes. Started off with her touching the snake and then 10 minutes of letting one of my bredli run through her hands and she didn't want me to put him back! 

It's also been useful for keeping unwanted random guests turn up, because no matter how much you tell them, they think the snakes roam free :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 22, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> :shock: I'm normal....
> 
> I agree it is hard being a bloke owning snakes not to scare off the ladies. this has been an issue for me on countless occassions. i dont know if the fact that i live in the south eastern suburbs makes a difference to that though.



Bollocks!

When i was doing relocations for a living it was literally raining women for me. The day i quit and went back to teaching the drought started. The moral of this story: Women love snake catchers but they hate teachers.


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 22, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Bollocks!
> 
> When i was doing relocations for a living it was literally raining women for me. The day i quit and went back to teaching the drought started. The moral of this story: Women love snake catchers but they hate teachers.



That's because you would have been attracting the "oh gee shucks thank you so much for saving me, mr... how ever can I make it up to you *bats eyelashes and pouts*"

As a teacher myself I think a lot of women (not fellow teachers) assume that if a male teacher isn't married then he must be gay lol. :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 22, 2010)

Blondie84 said:


> That's because you would have been attracting the "oh gee shucks thank you so much for saving me, mr... how ever can I make it up to you *bats eyelashes and pouts*"
> 
> As a teacher myself I think a lot of women (not fellow teachers) assume that if a male teacher isn't married then he must be gay lol. :lol:



Fellow teachers are the worst lol! 

When i meet girls now and they ask what i do i never tell them that i'm a teacher lol.


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yet most of the male teachers I know have married teachers?!?!


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 22, 2010)

Blondie84 said:


> Yet most of the male teachers I know have married teachers?!?!



They usually become teachers after they get married... or maybe it's just different in other states.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 22, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Bollocks!
> 
> When i was doing relocations for a living it was literally raining women for me. The day i quit and went back to teaching the drought started. The moral of this story: Women love snake catchers but they hate teachers.



Sorry gordo but in my personal experience that's just rubbish!

I've never been so lucky since I became a teacher... In fact, I am now wit the absolute love of my life - my one true love and my eternal partner.... since becoming a teacher.

Even at parties when asked 'what do you do?' comes the barrage of questions and sometimes even respect!!!

Though I'd expect the same of snake catchers too


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 22, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Bollocks!
> 
> When i was doing relocations for a living it was literally raining women for me. The day i quit and went back to teaching the drought started. The moral of this story: Women love snake catchers but they hate teachers.



As a swim teacher it was the best time of my life for women, and when i was doin the travelling musician thing. But since becoming a nurse and working in disability (which is a female dominated industry)... worst luck ever. Must hate nurses also. (or fall in love with me when they see me in a tight wet shirt )



Blondie84 said:


> That's because you would have been attracting the "oh gee shucks thank you so much for saving me, mr... how ever can I make it up to you *bats eyelashes and pouts*"
> 
> As a teacher myself I think a lot of women (not fellow teachers) assume that if a male teacher isn't married then he must be gay lol. :lol:



I get the gay question occasionally.. but they do it very sneaky. I bet if i wore a tight wet shirt doing nursing, even more people would think i was gay... odd what we can get away with


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I have a mate who is a nurse. He gets the gay thing about as much as my male teacher friends! 

I take my hat off to the male teachers out there... I wouldnt do it for all the money in the world. The child protection stuff we as females have to contend with is enough for me, I couldnt imagine how bad it could be for the males.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 22, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> As a swim teacher it was the best time of my life for women, and when i was doin the travelling musician thing. But since becoming a nurse and working in disability (which is a female dominated industry)... worst luck ever. Must hate nurses also. (or fall in love with me when they see me in a tight wet shirt )
> 
> 
> 
> I get the gay question occasionally.. but they do it very sneaky. I bet if i wore a tight wet shirt doing nursing, even more people would think i was gay... odd what we can get away with




I get the gay question from every second girl i talk to, i'm nearly almost over it lol. The thing i hate the most is when girls say "Aaaaawwwww Oh my god that is sooo sweet!' Then i'm like 'Dammit woman i also have guns and kill animals for fun, i catch snakes and have a massive....... dog.' But by then it's too late and i've been placed ever so sweetly into the friend category.




Blondie84 said:


> Yeah I have a mate who is a nurse. He gets the gay thing about as much as my male teacher friends!
> 
> I take my hat off to the male teachers out there... I wouldnt do it for all the money in the world. The child protection stuff we as females have to contend with is enough for me, I couldnt imagine how bad it could be for the males.



Lol i had a student innapropriately grope me today. Had to have big meetings with parents and all that, it sucked lol.


----------

